# M3LT... it has arrived!!



## turboBB (Jun 17, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!!!! More to come...


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: It has arrived!!*

You tease!


----------



## csshih (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: It has arrived!!*

A2L or LX2?


----------



## Zivman (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: It has arrived!!*

surefire m3lt

mine will be here tomorrow or saturday. Can't wait.


----------



## csshih (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: It has arrived!!*

oooo, didn't see that one coming.

mc-e, p7, or?


----------



## turboBB (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: It has arrived!!*



Zivman said:


> surefire m3lt
> 
> mine will be here tomorrow or saturday. Can't wait.


 
Right you are!








csshih said:


> oooo, didn't see that one coming.
> 
> mc-e, p7, or?


 
Unfortunately, we won't be able to tell...





It's interesting that they have a new dedicated head KX9T:





The good news though is that I was able to mount the TLS TX3 head on the battery tube so M heads will be interchangeable! :thumbsup: However, once you see 400 OTF SF lumes, you may never wish to... Think of an E2DL on major steroids

In initial playing around and informal testing w/light meter, funny that it's brighter on 2 x AW17500 vs. 3 x primaries in spite the voltage difference (8.4v vs. 9.75v).

Formal review to come...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 17, 2010)

Sweet!

Now go boil that head and open it up!!! You know you want to.


----------



## dcycleman (Jun 17, 2010)

sweeeeet


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 17, 2010)

Love to see a beam shot vs the E2DL :twothumbs


----------



## SFfanman (Jun 17, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Love to see a beam shot vs the E2DL :twothumbs


 

*DITTO!!*


----------



## oldways (Jun 17, 2010)

Love to see it compared to the M1X


----------



## sledhead (Jun 17, 2010)

Is there any doughnut hole? (4 die led) Beautiful photos by the way!:thumbsup:


----------



## pseudoblue (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome! Will wait for your formal review, do include beamshots  :thumbsup:


----------



## Vernon (Jun 17, 2010)

Sweet! Looking forward to the formal review.


----------



## csshih (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: It has arrived!!*



turboBB said:


> Unfortunately, we won't be able to tell...



curses, foiled again.
looks like I have to handle one in person -- I have a knack with seeing what an emitter is through an optic.:tinfoil:


----------



## turboBB (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: It has arrived!!*



csshih said:


> curses, foiled again.
> looks like I have to handle one in person -- I have a knack with seeing what an emitter is through an optic.:tinfoil:


 
Trust me, I've tried but the optic is frosted on this one, you simply won't be able to see through unlike the E2DL. I'll try to take some macros for you later in case you still want to give it a shot.


----------



## chai (Jun 17, 2010)

nice:thumbsup: can't wait to see some beam shots


----------



## Yapo (Jun 17, 2010)

oh wow it uses a lens?! i was thinking it there would be a reflector given the size of the bezel!


----------



## sjmack (Jun 17, 2010)

BEAAAAMSHOOOOTS!!


----------



## richardcpf (Jun 17, 2010)

come on beamshots


----------



## turboBB (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, here are some quick shots @ 5m (exposure locked and set on AWB).

Control shot:






E2DL (200L) - L / H








M3LT - L / H








Here are some lux readings on high @ 5m:

VX Ultra w/TF Kit - 1391
M3LT - 1189
E2DL - 390


----------



## csshih (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: It has arrived!!*



turboBB said:


> Trust me, I've tried but the optic is frosted on this one, you simply won't be able to see through unlike the E2DL. I'll try to take some macros for you later in case you still want to give it a shot.



curses, foiled yet again!
are at least 4 dies discernible?

I also tell by pcb shape, colors visible through the optic, etc :nana:


----------



## waddup (Jun 18, 2010)

very tight n bright, 

im guessing its an sst-90


how many pull ups can you do ?


----------



## signal 13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, that hotspot is ridiculous!!! And it's sooo beautiful!!!

I'm not buying anything else until I get my hands on one of these bad boys!!!


----------



## turboBB (Jun 18, 2010)

csshih said:


> curses, foiled yet again!
> are at least 4 dies discernible?
> 
> I also tell by pcb shape, colors visible through the optic, etc :nana:


 
Craig, no dies discernible but after searching around a bit, I finally found a number (2008? or 2009?):





And also what looks to be the 4 distinct mounting legs of a MC-E:








waddup said:


> very tight n bright,
> 
> im guessing its an sst-90
> 
> how many pull ups can you do ?


 
Tight and bright has more to do with the optics and no, not SST-90, see above (also Matt @ BatyJunc had mentioned it was a 4 die LED). As for pull ups, 20ish (with rest in between). Have a long ways to go to get fit... :shakehead


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 18, 2010)

Definitely way more then 400 OTF lumens and how the heck did they get that intense hotspot


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow that's awesome!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 18, 2010)

I am jealous!

Looks awesome!


----------



## skyfire (Jun 18, 2010)

i thought SF was using 4 individual LEDs? but from this thread its a quad-die LED. MC-E maybe? warm tint option hopefully??? my interest in this light is.....

great pics!


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 18, 2010)

okay, they're starting to encroach on hotwire territory now.


----------



## csshih (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: It has arrived!!*



turboBB said:


> In initial playing around and informal testing w/light meter, funny that it's brighter on 2 x AW17500 vs. 3 x primaries in spite the voltage difference (8.4v vs. 9.75v).



thank you Tim for the info! it probably is a MC-E 
as for that voltage difference -- the 123s would probably go around 2.2 V under load, giving you 6.6V..

with the liions, you get roughly 3.7 under load, which is.. 7.4!


----------



## strinq (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh my the hotspot looks beautiful...now you know you want to take outdoor beamshots... :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 18, 2010)

It's so ugly!

But that beam is so beautiful! :huh:


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> It's so ugly!



  I really like the look of this one personally!


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow the logo has changed!!!


----------



## JNewell (Jun 18, 2010)

I was in line for one of these until I got my MD3 Wildcat...I'd still be interested in seeing comparisons of OTF lumens, runtime and beam vs. the Wildcat (gen 2).



bigchelis said:


> Definitely way more then 400 OTF lumens and how the heck did they get that intense hotspot


 
Isn't that the nature of the TIR?


----------



## topin1 (Jun 18, 2010)

can we put the head to m6 with 6X16340???????


----------



## signal 13 (Jun 18, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I really like the look of this one personally!


Same here!



Solscud007 said:


> Wow the logo has changed!!!


I dig the new logo as well...



topin1 said:


> can we put the head to m6 with 6X16340???????


Would be interesting to find out! Who's going first?!?!?* (NOT IT!)*


----------



## mega_lumens (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the review! M3LT best light of 2010  I like the olive color of the body. The TIR is on roid-rage, that "low" looks like the high of E2DL!!! I hope we get some good outdoor beamshots.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 18, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I really like the look of this one personally!


 
Maybe with the right dress. (Perhaps low-cut.)

Ton of make-up. New hair style. Right perfume . . . 

Maybe then. :thinking:


----------



## easilyled (Jun 18, 2010)

Interesting, from the beamshots, it appears that nearly all the light is concentrated into one big hotspot with very little spill.

If you look at the light-switch in the foreground, its lit up more by the E2DL on high than the M3LT.

Whereas the front door and surrounding floor and ceiling area is clearly lit up far more brightly by the M3LT.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 18, 2010)

easilyled said:


> Interesting, from the beamshots, it appears that nearly all the light is concentrated into one big hotspot with very little spill.


 
Nature of the beast. That's what you get with TIR optics.


----------



## turboBB (Jun 18, 2010)

@easilyled, very observant, I was too excited in playing with the light last night that I hadn't noticed that but you're right. I just compared the two again and the E2DL does indeed have better spill than the M3LT.

Will have outdoor comparo shots in my formal review that should provide a better idea of the beam profiles at a distance.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 18, 2010)

turboBB said:


> Will have outdoor comparo shots in my formal review that should provide a better idea of the beam profiles at a distance.



:bow:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 18, 2010)

turboBB said:


> . . . I just compared the two again and the E2DL does indeed have better spill than the M3LT.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tim


 
Ouch! 

Really??

The E2DL has _better _spill? Thank you so much for mentioning that. You just saved me a ton of money.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 18, 2010)

any chance that tailcap will fit onto a standard "C tail" body?




topin1 said:


> can we put the head to m6 with 6X16340???????



cr123 primaries should be fine since it's 3s2p configuration but I wouldn't risk rechargeable rcr123 given that it gets brighter with more voltage. Mdcod's 2 x 18650 holder with AW's 2600's in the M6 would be a much better option and would run longer too.


----------



## turboBB (Jun 18, 2010)

@monkeyboy - yes and vice versa (but you lose the high on the M3LT)


----------



## turboBB (Jun 18, 2010)

@Monocrom

I notice you're in NYC, I'd be happy to do a meet and greet so you can play around with the light yourself. It may just change your mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 18, 2010)

turboBB said:


> @monkeyboy - yes and vice versa (but you lose the high on the M3LT)



Cool. If only Leef would build more of the C tail, M head 2 x 18650 bodies.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Really??
> 
> The E2DL has _better _spill? Thank you so much for mentioning that. You just saved me a ton of money.


 
It's a TIR WITH optic. I didn't think spill was really in the plans:shrug:.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 18, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> It's a TIR WITH optic. I didn't think spill was really in the plans:shrug:.



I guess the beam was designed to resemble that of the M6/M3T with a lot of the light going into the hotspot and not into the spill. As far as I know, it's the only high powered LED that produces an incan like beam pattern.

It would be interesting to see M6 vs. M3TL vs. Thrunite catapult at long range.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 18, 2010)

turboBB said:


> @Monocrom
> 
> I notice you're in NYC, I'd be happy to do a meet and greet so you can play around with the light yourself. It may just change your mind. :thumbsup:


 
That would be cool. My crazy work schedule might be a problem. Currently 4pm - Midnight, and working weekends. But let me know if we can still meet-up. Lunch will be on me.


----------



## JNewell (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, was thinking the same The M6 on primaries is a 9v light, just like the M3.



monkeyboy said:


> any chance that tailcap will fit onto a standard "C tail" body?
> 
> cr123 primaries should be fine since it's 3s2p configuration but I wouldn't risk rechargeable rcr123 given that it gets brighter with more voltage. Mdcod's 2 x 18650 holder with AW's 2600's in the M6 would be a much better option and would run longer too.


----------



## yalskey (Jun 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> That would be cool. My crazy work schedule might be a problem. Currently 4pm - Midnight, and working weekends. But let me know if we can still meet-up. Lunch will be on me.



If Monocrom's buying, I'm in!

Now, if only I lived near NYC.

This thing looks kind of ugly on the outside. Too bad it's ONLY 400 lumens OTF. Anybody know about this "Surefire" company? Do they make good lights? I hope it isn't expensive.

;-)


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 18, 2010)

turboBB said:


> VX Ultra w/TF Kit - 1391
> M3LT - 1189
> E2DL - 390



Wow, that's ~30,000 Lux at 1 meter, impressive for a MCE.

Imagine putting a SST-90 @ 9Amp behind it? It's like MCE sized die but 3x the surface brightness. 
I bet it's going to be 70-90K lux range with similar size hot spot. 

Do you know if they plan to sell the Turbo head alone? Would love to hack one open :devil:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jun 18, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Do you know if they plan to sell the Turbo head alone?


Wondered that myself. Called Surefire CS just now to find out. Was told not at the moment, but to check with them at the beginning of next year. :candle:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, this one definitely looks excellent. I love that they are using more and more optics rather than reflectors. Kudos on a beautiful light here Surefire! I bet that head will end up on the M6 before long.


----------



## Brigadier (Jun 18, 2010)

Meh. I'll keep saving up for an M6.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm getting ants in my pants... :hairpull:


----------



## :)> (Jun 18, 2010)

turboBB said:


> Ok, here are some quick shots @ 5m (exposure locked and set on AWB).
> 
> Control shot:
> 
> ...


 
Are you kidding me?!!! This thing looks impressive! I would love to see it against the M6 HOLA in an outdoor comparison!


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 18, 2010)

:)> said:


> I would love to see it against the M6 HOLA in an outdoor comparison!


+1, that would be an excellent and well-chosen matchup.


----------



## Zivman (Jun 18, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm getting ants in my pants... :hairpull:


I missed my delivery today...... 
The pics look impressive.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm yet to have the opportunity to order one!


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, I confirmed with an SF rep that the M3LT is in fact using MC-E at SHOT Show 2010


----------



## Dioni (Jun 18, 2010)

my godness...


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 19, 2010)

I didn´t like the size and the model but, Jesus... Surefire anodization and construction are PERFECT!

:devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 19, 2010)

:)> said:


> Are you kidding me?!!! This thing looks impressive! I would love to see it against the M6 HOLA in an outdoor comparison!


 
Since turboBB is willing to let me try out his new light, I'm willing to bring along not only my M6 with the HOLA on fresh cells; but I'll bring my Leef-bodied M4 as well.

He'll have to bring the camera though.


----------



## turboBB (Jun 19, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Since turboBB is willing to let me try out his new light, I'm willing to bring along not only my M6 with the HOLA on fresh cells; but I'll bring my Leef-bodied M4 as well.
> 
> He'll have to bring the camera though.


 
Perfect! I was just about to ask if anyone would be willing to volunteer a M6 for comparo as part of my review.

The other turbo heads I plan on including are:

DBS V3 w/NB's SST-50
Jetbeam M1X
Lumapower VX Ultra w/TF Kit
TLS TX3 head w/NB's SST-50 & the M3LT body

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 19, 2010)

turboBB said:


> Perfect! I was just about to ask if anyone would be willing to volunteer a M6 for comparo as part of my review.


 
Despite having to work weekends, one of the guys at work owes me a favor. I can't get a Saturday off. But if you're willing, I can definitely swing getting a Sunday off. (And I mean the entire day and night.)

Let me know if a Sunday is do-able for you. 

My offer of free lunch still stands.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 19, 2010)

Is it just me, or is anyone else always reading the name as "Surefire Melt"?

Sorry for not having anything constructive to add to the thread


----------



## turboBB (Jun 19, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else always reading the name as "Surefire Melt"?
> 
> Sorry for not having anything constructive to add to the thread


 
lol, nope not just you, I noticed the l33t speak and was kinda glad it stayed that way vs. M3TL as it probably should've been following SF's standard nomenclature of appending an L to designate LED version of their incan equivalent's. Intentional?


----------



## seattlite (Jun 19, 2010)

So what rechargeables work with this thing?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 19, 2010)

seattlite said:


> So what rechargeables work with this thing?


 
Three unprotected 3.0volt RCR123 cells would be the obvious choice if you want to play it safe.


----------



## seattlite (Jun 19, 2010)

How about 2x17500 or 18500's? Will the thing boost to full brightness?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 19, 2010)

That Fresnel lens is really doing the job of collimating the MC-E. I agree that SF is trying to duplicate that big ball of spot that their MN LA's achieve, and more power to them. 

Bill


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 19, 2010)

Big Kudos to SF! 

We all know the floody MCE has been done and done again. Gonna be hard not to pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## Litbobber (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Nice light and nice review.What does MCE stand for?
Thanks


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 19, 2010)

Multi Cree Emitter.


----------



## Litbobber (Jun 20, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Multi Cree Emitter.



Thanks mate!


----------



## Fender (Jun 20, 2010)

Is someone going to see if the head will work on the M6 body?


----------



## Zivman (Jun 20, 2010)

I picked mine up at the post office yesterday. had some time to test it out in the yard last night. This light is ridiculous!. 

I have an SR90, and while the SF is niot quite up to par; the SF is [email protected] impressive. overall, probably the most impressive light I own....given the size and power source. The spill is minimal, but the hotspot is large and throws very well. 

This is a must have light IMHO

I have an RRT-3 supposedly coming in a few weeks, I am quite anxious to see how it compares.


----------



## Dioni (Jun 20, 2010)

Fender said:


> Is someone going to see if the head will work on the M6 body?


 
Interesting question! I think their threads are different though.
Waiting for the M6L... :devil:


----------



## pulstar (Jun 20, 2010)

Zivman said:


> I picked mine up at the post office yesterday. had some time to test it out in the yard last night. This light is ridiculous!.
> 
> I have an SR90, and while the SF is night quite up to par; the SF is [email protected] impressive. overall, probably the most impressive light I own....given the size and power source. The spill is minimal, but the hotspot is large and throws very well.
> 
> ...



What do you mean with "night quite up to par"? I'm not a native english speaker and i dont understand what you tried to say. I know that Olight is probably brighter, but i really wanna know _how much!?_lovecpf:naughty:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 20, 2010)

pulstar said:


> What do you mean with "night quite up to par"? I'm not a native english speaker and i dont understand what you tried to say. I know that Olight is probably brighter, but i really wanna know _how much!?_lovecpf:naughty:



I think he miss typed and meant "not quite up to par", compared to SR90.

Bill


----------



## bexamous (Jun 20, 2010)

FWIW it looks like you were using auto white balance on the camera, from one shot to another it looks like the whitebalance is changing. Kinda ruins ability to compare color of the beam, not that that was the main purpose but whateva.


----------



## jkilo (Jun 20, 2010)

Uuugly!! But who cares? You'd never get the chance to see what it looked like while it's blasting you from 100yds!

-M6 body w/3 17670
-clicky tail
-creamy white SST-90 

What's a JR90? :nana:


----------



## Search (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got a guy who is offering to sell me an M3 for an unbelievable price.

I was waiting to see if SureFire was going to sell the M3LT head seperately though.. the KX9 or something.

I just hope it fits the old M3. It wouldn't have a low and high setting but maybe it will come on full blast and not do anything funky.

SO if one of you with both could test that out for me


----------



## turboBB (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys, official review here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3425532#post3425532

Still work in progress so check back in the days to come.

Some of the questions you guys asked have been answered while others will be replied to in the days to come.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Nos (Jun 21, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Multi Cree Emitter.



erm MC-E is for multi chip emitter


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 21, 2010)

Nos said:


> erm MC-E is for multi chip emitter



Whoops, my bad.

I guess proof reading isn't such a bad thing! :laughing:


----------



## iapyx (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been away for the weekend and see, three pages already about a landed M3LT! And better: beamshots. Ugly? I don't know yet if I agree with Monocrom. Nice to see a comparison with a e2dl, beamshots that is. How long before the UB3T lands? Is it flying yet?  

Thanks for the photos turboBB.


----------



## MattK (Jun 21, 2010)

UB3 or whatever it will be called has no finalized release date as of right now but the M3LT's ARE available now though so that's sort of half the game (at least optics & LED wise if not UI)


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 5, 2010)

*Good News!*



turboBB said:


> Hey guys, official review here:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3425532#post3425532


 
Tim and I were able to get together a few hours ago. Expect some sweet new beamshots to be posted in his review thread. Including, but not limited to, a direct comparison of Tim's M3LT and my M6 w/ HOLA + six fresh SF CR123 cells.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Good News!*

Do you like the M3LT now Monocrom?

Or were you disappointed?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 5, 2010)

At short distances, it's nothing special. But that hotspot really spreads out as you increase distance. You don't get a tiny ball of light out to several yards. A soldier who needs a light that can reach out there, and truly allow him to see any potential threat, should seriously consider spending the money to get his own M3LT. Tough to descibe. But you don't get spill. The hotspot just extends out as the distance increases.

I like that low-mode doesn't get in the way when you really need high output. It's definitely too head-heavy to use with the grip-ring. And I wish the bezel extended a bit further out to protect the lens better in case you drop the light. It's not as ugly in real life as it is in pictures. 

So yeah, I do like it.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Good News!*



Monocrom said:


> Tim and I were able to get together a few hours ago. Expect some sweet new beamshots to be posted in his review thread. Including, but not limited to, a direct comparison of Tim's M3LT and my M6 w/ HOLA + six fresh SF CR123 cells.


 

did you try the m3lt head on the m6?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Good News!*



leon2245 said:


> did you try the m3lt head on the m6?


 
Yup, we did! But despite being a perfect fit, you lose high-mode completely.

turboBB took some nice pics of both the M6 and the M3LT with their heads swapped out. I'm sure he'll post them soon. Those pics tell a much better story than I could.

*EDIT ~*

*Those pics are up! Check his review thread.*


----------



## DM51 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Good News!*

To avoid cross-posting and duplication, we'll close this thread and continue in the same OP's excellent Review thread.


----------

